# Repair crumbling wall under basement door



## roobinsteen (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd like to repair this crumbling area under the door to my basement. My house was built in the early 20s, and the foundation walls are made of terra cotta blocks (sometimes called structural or hollow clay tile). It appears that when this door way was put in (not sure when, many years ago but not original to the house), they very haphazardly cut away the blocks and "patched" up under the doorway with some sort of concrete mix, and pt 2x4 blocks. 
Up until recently, there were two wooden steps beneath the doorway, and when I pulled those steps away, most of the "patch" job basically crumbled away.
I attached 2 pictures to clarify. The close up one is looking down into the lowest exposed course of terra cotta blocks. This course isn't damaged-I figure I leave this course as is, and then repair above up to the bottom of the doorway.
What's the best way to do this? I'm not very experienced with masonry repairs. I've done basic concrete bag mixing/pouring for deck footings, etc, but that's the extent of my experience in this area. To clarify, the "crumbling area under the doorway does not go all the way to the exterior. The foundation wall is 2 courses thick, and only the interior course under the doorway was removed. So, I just need to fill this area in. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was mine I'd remove the door and anything down to the floor.
Then rebuild with soild concrete block that's mortered in place.


----------



## roobinsteen (Apr 25, 2015)

How about using concrete block on top of the existing bottom course of clay block?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you do that?
You have soft, brittle, porus block there now?


----------



## roobinsteen (Apr 25, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Why would you do that?
> You have soft, brittle, porus block there now?


Point taken, but I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with the undisturbed clay tile blocks. They aren't particularly soft or brittle. The rest of my houses foundation has weathered the last 95 years without a problem. I'd just like to fill in where some "handyman" shoddily knocked out a hole for the doorway.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

then just do it to make joe happy :smile:

either that or get some vertical polymer-modified repair mortar ( we like 5star ) & patch that ugly mess ( don't think you can buy it at the apron/vest store but i could be wrong )


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a complete mess there.
Just looking at that picture. it looks like the threshold on the door is bent, and not level.
I was hoping you came on a DIY seacking advice on how to fix this right.


----------



## roobinsteen (Apr 25, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Got a complete mess there.
> Just looking at that picture. it looks like the threshold on the door is bent, and not level.
> I was hoping you came on a DIY seacking advice on how to fix this right.


I appreciate your help. Wasn't trying to be combative. The threshold is all out of wack because I've pulled out the "chunks" of concrete and 2x4's that were originally keeping it level. I was thinking that, as an alternative to blocks, I could possibly make a form flush with the interior of the basement wall underneath the door, and then pour concrete in.


----------

